

Notes on Bioinformatics (PDF) - chromophore
http://www.scribd.com/doc/17727/complete-notes-on-Bioinformatics
Follow links throughout the pdf for a much better coverage.
======
chromophore
Follow links throughout the pdf for a much better coverage.

